# R33 GTS-4(405bhp)



## Tundey (Jun 2, 2004)

Hello to everyone,
Today marks the official road holding of my 18 months project.
A Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-4 with RB26DET kicking out 405bhp
on standard internals and transmission.
Pics and stories to follow.
My greatest thanks to the following people:
1.Damo and richard- Risingsunperformance
2.Ron Kidell- RK Tuning(Good looking out!)
3.Rob and Claudio-Perfect Touch
TY


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

rb26dett you mean

got some pics


----------



## Tundey (Jun 2, 2004)

No RB26DET(RB26 with a single HKS 3037S turbo)
TY


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

So a modified RB26DETT, right?


----------



## Tundey (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah,The standard R33 GTS-4 (4WD and 4WS) is powered by an RB25DE Engine.
What i did was to transplant an RB26 Engine with a single HKS GT3037S turbo into the car.
TY


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ah nice


----------



## Tundey (Jun 2, 2004)

Here are pics of my car.
R33 GTS-4 RB26DET with 405bhp at 0.9bar

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/tundeys/DSCN0777.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/tundeys/DSCN0776.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/tundeys/DSCN0775.jpg
http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/tundeys/DSCN0778.jpg


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice car mate!
The rims could be an inch bigger, though.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

smart... looks good! yeah agree with the wheels. an inch bigger and u haf a more aggressive looking car


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Cool, so, what you have done is make a skinny GTR


----------



## Tundey (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the post.
i intend to get 18 inches LM GT4 in silver.
The car is on standard GTS-4 diff(4.3) compared to the GTR(4.1)
I think it's quick enough.
TY


----------

